# cupcake liners peeling off



## cakelady03785 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had a problem with some of the cupcake papers coming off the cupcakes. Has anyone dealt with that? I've been making more and more cupcakes for weddings and would really like to have a solution for this problem.

Thanks,

Judy


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

I've never had this happen before? Are you using pan spray on the liners? If so, that could be the problem. Good luck w/it!


----------



## cakelady03785 (Oct 29, 2007)

These are just the regular cupcake papers that you put your cupcakes in. Some of the papers come loose from the cupcakes.

Thanks.

Judy


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

I wonder if you are overmixing your batter and it is shrinking a lot because of gluten formation. Can't tell for sure, because I don't know your recipe/mixing procedure. Just a thought.


----------



## cakelady03785 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it has to do with the fact that the cupcake is very moist and the paper wants to come apart from it. I don't know.

Judy


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Now i would like to know how you do it because my problem is that I've never been able to remove the stupid papers! so whatever you did is what i should do/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

You all will probably think I'm goofy _(nothing new there)_, but I like not using papers. I got one of these _(silicone)_ and it's a beautiful thing.


----------

